# Passing of a Longtime APS Member



## eipper (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi all,

It is with great Sadness that I mention that Pike 2, aka Michael Moore passed away last week. 

Michael was a great bloke with a good sense of humour, a wealth of knowledge and a great mate. His BBQ's he through with Kim were something of legend such an open and helpful person that was truly one of the good guys. He is already sorely missed. 

He is survived by his wife Kim and their two sons Daniel and Damien. 

Scott Eipper


----------



## MotherBear (Dec 5, 2013)

​


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 5, 2013)

Indeed Scott - Great Sadness

Pike will always be remembered as my idea of a perfect amateur herpetologist....he genuinely enjoyed his animals and all that went with it

Sincere condolences to Kim & boys

Sandee & Todd Patterson


----------



## Snowman (Dec 5, 2013)

Always sad to hear, condolences to friends and family.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Dec 5, 2013)

I think I saw him at the S&T festival last month Scott - I sold him a couple of GTPs a few years ago...

Condolences to the family.

Jamie


----------



## eipper (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah Jamie, The usual suspects in qld were there. It was a very sudden turn. We caught up at a BBQ the next weekend and again later on that week. A mate was there the night before, there was no warning.

scott


----------



## ingie (Dec 5, 2013)

So very sad.


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 5, 2013)

So sad. RIP


----------



## zulu (Dec 5, 2013)

Very saddened to hear of mikes passing ,my condolences to his family .


----------



## smithson (Dec 5, 2013)

Rip condolences to family & friends


----------



## Bushman (Dec 5, 2013)

That's tragic news. I'm sorry to hear this, as I'd been in touch with him on several occasions and he was always a pleasure to deal with. 
My sincere condolences to his family.
Thanks for letting us know Scott.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 5, 2013)

Very sad, RIP.

condolences to his family and friends, thoughts are with you. 

Toby.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 5, 2013)

vale


----------



## Newhere (Dec 5, 2013)

Rest in peace brother


----------

